# Locusts as Pets ??



## dizzyinthehead (Mar 15, 2008)

Might sound a bit of a daft question but can you keep locusts as pets and if so what kind of set up would they require. Have bought them in the past for my beardies lunch and think that they look awesome. Just thought I could keep a few back to watch grow. What do you think ?? 

Karen

P.S. After all my recent questions and research have now also got my second T. A Grammostola sp. "North" or "Northern Gold". Will hopefully get some pics up later when he/she settles. Arrived on Friday and seems to be doing ok.


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

ye u can, they require quite a bit of care! eat loads and poop loads! they also reproduce quite easily


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mate of mine keeps them as pets. Even got them to come to him when he wants them and not be so damn hoppy.


----------



## o0oTonyo0o (Feb 26, 2008)

dizzyinthehead said:


> P.S. After all my recent questions and research have now also got my second T. A Grammostola sp. "North" or "Northern Gold". Will hopefully get some pics up later when he/she settles. Arrived on Friday and seems to be doing ok.



Did you buy it from Lee?
I got mine from him about a fortnight ago, i'd post pics, but the only camera i've got is on my phone and it ain't too great at close ups...

Can you use a flash when you're photgraphing your spiders?
They aren't keen on bright light, right?


----------



## dizzyinthehead (Mar 15, 2008)

o0oTonyo0o said:


> Did you buy it from Lee?
> I got mine from him about a fortnight ago, i'd post pics, but the only camera i've got is on my phone and it ain't too great at close ups...
> 
> Can you use a flash when you're photgraphing your spiders?
> They aren't keen on bright light, right?


 
I bought it from The Spider Shop, so I think it might have been Lee (heard a few people on here recommend Lee from The Spider Shop). Will pop some pics up later. I dont have a great camera but I dont use the flash when photographing my animals, although I must admit I've never heard about the not liking bright light thing. 

Away to do some more reading me thinks, anything to get out of writing bloody essays, lol !!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

A friend of mine has a tame one as a pet, and it will just sit on his hand while watching TV.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> A friend of mine has a tame one as a pet, and it will just sit on his hand while watching TV.


:lol2: funny bugger


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I let my pet locust play with my BD and my bullfrog.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

chimpy666 said:


> I let my pet locust play with my BD and my bullfrog.


:lol2:


----------

